# red light on modem



## kittycats

Hello I am new to the forum and am actually asking for help with a problem with my son's modem. I have kind of limited information but he has a Westell 6100 modem and has verizon for an internet provider. They have been using their computer without difficulty and this morning were unable to connect to the internet or e-mail. They tell me that the red light is on where it says "intenet" on their modem box. Device manger says that the modem is working correctly. Any answers or suggestions, I hope? We use our web cams frequently because he is across the country in oregon. Thank you!


----------



## dai

turn the power off to the modem and then back on again


----------



## humsanchez

When the red light on the modem appears at internet it means the modem has disconnected from the service this could be an authentication issue, or maybe there´s a problem on the line I would strongly advice you to contact verzion tech support, to verify which one of this problems is affecting the modem.


----------



## tehnnec

red internet light detects an authentication failure with your isp;make sure that you have the correct username and password


----------



## kugureama

this is how to resolve your issue
-push and hold the reset button at the back of the modem for 30 secs.
-access 192.168.1.1
-if it asked you for authentication, the username will be admin and password is password
-another authentication will appear, just enter "admin" on the 3 boxes the click change then ok button
-you will see the westell home page, click the profile editor button
-then another page will appear
-click the "release button"
-after that, click renew button
--powercycle your computer and modem
-that's it!


----------

